# 1960 Sturmey Archer FG Hub



## wrongway (Aug 14, 2018)

I have this 4 speed hub I'd like to use. I assume standard 3 speed cable will work? I have that. Anything else I'm missing? I can't figure out what the spring loaded, slotted shaft does on the non drive side. For adjustment? i don't need anything else there, do I?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 14, 2018)

It takes a regular shifter cable just fine. It requires the long-throw shifter, one type of which I guess you already have. 

The shifter is a two-part rod. The non-drive side you see is actually a pin-like piece that threads into the drive-side half that has the indicator chain on it (known as the "spindle" half). The two-part shifter allows the hub to change sun gears, and hence gives you the fourth/bottom gear. 

The two shifter halves need to be threaded snugly together. It is possible to have the non-drive half of the shifter to unthread and fly out of the non-drive side while riding. You'll have a deuce of a time finding it if it does that. Just make sure it's snugly threaded together.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 14, 2018)

SirMike1983 said:


> It takes a regular shifter cable just fine. It requires the long-throw shifter, one type of which I guess you already have.
> 
> The shifter is a two-part rod. The non-drive side you see is actually a pin-like piece that threads into the drive-side half that has the indicator chain on it (known as the "spindle" half). The two-part shifter allows the hub to change sun gears, and hence gives you the fourth/bottom gear.
> 
> The two shifter halves need to be threaded snugly together. It is possible to have the non-drive half of the shifter to unthread and fly out of the non-drive side while riding. You'll have a deuce of a time finding it if it does that. Just make sure it's snugly threaded together.



That's kinda....scary! How can I be sure they are together? Maybe the 4 speed hub is not worth the effort?


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 14, 2018)

They're pretty reliable in use, but need careful setting up to make sure you can use all 4 gears reliably.  
I bet it weighs a ton though!


----------



## wrongway (Aug 14, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> They're pretty reliable in use, but need careful setting up to make sure you can use all 4 gears reliably.
> I bet it weighs a ton though!



Yes, yes it does! Wow!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 15, 2018)

Just check to see whether the two halves of the shifter rod need to be tightened a little - as you would checking for a loose screw (but be gentle - small rod with fine threads). If it checks tight, you're good. 

The FG was the "deluxe option" for roadster and light roadster bikes. It's worth the effort if everything is functioning. The FG uses some unique parts that require another FG donor hub, but also has some parts in common with the FW and AW.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 15, 2018)

My, new to me, '64 Moulton deluxe has a 4-speed FW hub and I did almost 40 miles on it last Saturday with no problems, once adjusted correctly; that extra gear is definitely useful/useable!


----------



## usarnie1 (Aug 21, 2018)

I purchased a 40 hole 1951 Sturmey Archer FG hub on my recient trip to the United Kingdom.  It wasn't cheap and it weighs slightly more than 4 pounds. Additionally, I purchased one set of 282mm and one set of 288mm size steel spokes from China to lace the hub up to a Raleigh EA3 rim. The Chinese spokes only cost $9.99 for a set of 36 spokes! I will be using a 1950s Sturmey Archer (3 or 4) speed shifter to control shifting of the hub.   Also, I will be using the following NOS parts: a standard cable fitted with a cable anchor and index chain.  So far, I have not decided which of my 5 vintage English three speed bikes I should  add this rare option to!

The English bikes in my collection include: a 1952 Raleigh with cable brakes and a fully enclosed chain guard, a 1953 Hercules Tourist QEII coronation celebration, a 1955 Rudge Writworth , a 1957 Raleigh with cable brakes and a fully enclosed chain guard and a 1963 Raleigh with Rod brakes and a fully enclosed chain guard.


----------



## dweenk (Aug 21, 2018)

You may want to post on bikeforums, on "for the love of english 3 speeds" thread. There are a few people there who know a lot about SA hubs.


----------

